# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kürtçe ve Kürtçedeki Türkçe Öğeler

## anau2

Kürtçe ve Kürtçedeki Türkçe Öğeler

1800lü yıllardan başlamak üzere Kürtler ve Kürtçe üzerine çok sayıda araştırma yapılmış,yüzlerce kitap yazılmıştır.A.Benningsen Kürtler konusunda 1932 yılına kadar batılı araştırmacılarca yazılmış kitap sayısı 732 olarak tespit edilmiştir.(1)
Burada önemle belirtilmesi gereken husus batılı araştırmacıların büyük çoğunluğunun,konuya siyasi bir yaklaşımla,Orta Doğuda kendi devletlerinin çıkarlarına hizmet edecek,Türklük,İranlılık,Araplıkla ilişkilendirilemeyecek bir unsur yaratma gayretiyle bilim dışı bir yaklaşım içinde olmalarıdır.Bunun önemli bir nedeni bugün Kürdoloji uzmanı olarak tanınan bir çok önemli araştırmacının konsolos,vali,istihbarat elemanı gibi devlet politikalarına tabi memurlar olmalarıdır.(2)
Bir kısım araştırmacının Kürtçeyi Kartça,Kaldece,Hititce,Sümerce,Hürrice vs. gibi dillere bağlayan varsayımları bilimsel dayanaktan yoksun olmaları sebebiyle ciddiye alınmamıştır.
Bir kısım batılı araştırmacı ve şöven Kürt tarafından Kürtçeyi Medceye bağlayan varsayım ise,Medceden günümüze birkaç kral isminden başka hiçbir şey kalmamış olması-Kürtçeyi Medceyle karşılaştırma imkanı bulunmaması nedeniyle geçersiz kalmıştır.Kürtçe ile ilgili ilk ciddi araştırmalar,F.Rödiger ile A.F.Pottun Kürtçenin Kaldece ile ilgisinin olmadığını,bu dilin İran menşeyli olduğunu ileri sürmeleriyle başlamış,sonraki araştırmacılar Kürtçenin bir Kuzey-Batı İran dili olduğunu benimsemişlerdir.(3)
Kürtçe üzerine yapılmış araştırmaları değerlendiren,batının Kürdolojinin babası olarak takdim ettiği Prof.Villadimir Minorsky de Kürtçeyi Kuzey-Batı İran dillerinden biri olarak kabul eder.Ancak,Kürtçeyi aynı dil grubuna giren bugünkü Farsçadan ayırır ve Kürtçenin bir bütün olarak Farsçadan açık şekilde farklı olduğunu belirtir,Kürtçenin farklı bir başka kökenden gelmesi gerektiğini ileri sürer.Ancak,bu kökenin hangi dil olabileceğine açıklık getirmez.
Prof.V.Minorsky,Kürtçe ile Farsça arasındaki farkları 5 grupta özetler.Bunlar;

1. Telaffuz farkları,
2. Şekil farkları,
3. Nahiv (cümle yapısı) farkları,
4. Kelime farkları,
5. Aynı kökten kelimelerin ses değişimlerindeki farklar (4)

Batılıların Kürtçeyle ilgili araştırmaları,bu dilin yapısının açıklanması,Kürtçe ile Farsçanın Kürtçenin bir lehçesi ve Zazaların Kürt olmadığını (5) ortaya koymaları bakımından yararlı olmuştur.
Ancak,bu araştırmalar,Türkçenin Kürtçeyi etkileyen temel dillerden biri olduğu gerçeğini görmezden gelerek güdük kalmışlardır ve sonuçta Kürtçenin bütüncül bir temelde değerlendirilmesi mümkün olmamıştır.
Türkçe,Farsça ve Arapçayla birlikte gerek söz bilgisi ve gerekse yapısal olarak Kürtçeyi belirleyici ölçüde etkilemiş 3 önemli dilden biridir.
Hepsi ayrı bir önem arzeden Kürtçedeki belirleyici Türkçe öğeleri şöyle sıralamak mümkündür.(Kürtçenin,Türkiyede %95i aşan bir oranla yaygın olan Kırmançi lehçesi esas alınmıştır.

A.Kürtçedeki Türkçe Kelimeler
1.1879 yılında Rusyada St.Petersburg Akademisinde Ferdinand Justi tarafından Kürtçe bir sözlük hazırlanmıştır.8378 kelimeden oluşan bu sözlükte,Rusyanın eski Erzurum Konsolosu Auguste Jabanın 1860 yılında Kürtçenin Kırmançca lehçesinden derlediği kelimeler esas alınmıştır.Günümüzden 146 yıl öncesinin çok daha saf Kürtçesini temsil eden bu 8378 kelime daha sonra Prof.V.Minorsky tarafından menşeleri (dil aidiyeti) itibariyle tasnif edilmiştir.(6)
Bu tasnif sonucu,söz konusu 8378 kelimenin, %37 Türkçe olmak üzere %91.7sinin Türkçe,Farsça ve Arapça olduğu tespit edilmiş,menşei bilinmeyen 300 kelime ise Kürtçe kabul edilmiştir.
Bu kelimelerin menşe olarak dağılımları şöyledir:
3080 Türkçe,2230 Farsça (1200ü Zend lehçesi) 370 Pehlevi lehçesi (Farsça) 2000 Arapça,220 Ermenice,108 Kaldanice,60 Çerkesçe,20 Gürcüce,300 menşei belli olmayan (Bu 300 kelime Kürtçe kabul edilmiştir.)(7
Rus kaynaklarına dayalı olarak bir Rus akademisinde,bir Rus bilim adamınca ortaya konan gerçek,Kürtçede sözcük olarak en etkin dilin Türkçe olduğudur.
Prof.V.Minorsky bu gerçeği bizzat kendisi tespit etmiş olmasına rağmen,Türkçeyi Kürtçenin hiçbir tahlilinde söz konusu etmemiş,Kürtçenin,Türkçe ile yapısal ilişkisinin araştırılması gereği üzerinde durmamıştır.
Çünkü Minorsky de,diğer birçok batılı araştırmacı gibi,Orta Doğuda Türklük,Farslık,Araplıkla ilişkisi olamayan,kendi çıkarlarına hizmet edecek bir Kürt unsur oluşturmayı siyasi bir hedef olarak benimsemiş,Rusya ve sonrasında diğer batılı devletlerin güdümünde bir devlet görevlisidir.

2.Bir çok yerli ve yabancı bilim adamı bugünkü Kürtçede yaşayan 1400 yıl öncesinin Göktürk,Oğuz,Uygur,Kırgız,Kıpçak Türkçesine ait yüzlerce kelime tespit etmişlerdir.bu tespitler Kürtçe Türkçe ilişkisi kadar Kürtlerin asli kimlik olarak Türk olduğunun göstergesi olarak da çok önemlidirler.Sadece Prof.De Grootun Kürtçede tespit ettiği Asya Türkçesine ait kelime sayısı 532dir.(8)
Bugünkü Kürtçede hala kullanılan 1400 yıl öncesinin Orta Asya Türkçelerindeki kelimlerden bir kaçı örnek olarak aşağıdadır.

Gök.Uyg.vs Kürtçe Anlamı
apa apo amca
mın min ben,benim,bana
ka ka/ko aile büyüğü,yaşlı kişi
kent gend/gund şehir,köy
buge bug(e) gelin
kon kon konak yeri,çadır
kutay kutni parlak kumaş

3.Doç.Dr.Ahmet Buran,Kürtçede mevcut yaklaşık 3000 Farsça ve Arapça kelimenin %80inin Osmanlı Türkçesi olduğunu tespit etmiştir.(9)

4.Kürtçede aşiret yaşamı,akrabalık,temek yiyecek maddeleri,hayvanlarla ilgili çok sayıda kültür kelimesi Türkçe yada Türkçe kökenlidir.Birçok örnek;beg-bey,axe-ağa,khan-han,apo-amca,hkal/kalo-yaşlı kişi,ihtiyar,kako/kek/keko-ağabey,kardeş,dadaş khalın-başlık,bug/buge-gelin,eci/ecü-büyük anne,büyük baba,khel-el,oymak ve boylar birliği,tarkhan/terkhan-imtiyazlı kişi ve aile,kon-çadır,lor-süt ürünü,peynir,tutmanç-tutmaç (bir yemek) baran/beran-koç,bab/bav/bavo-baba(10)
Yukarıda dört maddede özetlenen veriler Kürtçedeki kelimelerin büyük kısmının Türkçe olduğunu göstermekte ve ayrıca Kürtçenin Türkçe ile bağlantısının 1400 yıllık bir geçmişe dayandığını ortaya koymaktadır.
Esasen Orhun Kitabelerine yakın Yenisey Kitabelerinde Elegeş anıttaşı,Kürtlerin asli kimliğinin Türk olduğunu ve 1400 yıl önce Göktürçe konuştuklarını hiçbir kuşkuya yer bırakmayacak açıklıkla ortaya koymaktadır.
Bütün dünya literatürüne kayıtlı ve bugün hala yerinde Elegeş anıttaşında,ünlü Göktürk destanı Kürşat destanındaki kırk kahramandan birinin adını taşıyan,Göktürk ünvanlı Kürt ilhanı Alp Urungu,halkına Göktürkçe Men Kürt ilinin hanı Alp Urungu,altunluğ keşiğim (okluğum) bantım belda (belime sardım) yaşım otuz dokuz... diye hitap etmektedir.(11) Bundan da anlaşılmaktadır ki,bu Kürt topluluğun beyi Türktür ve Kürt isimli bu boyun dili Türkçedir.Bir başka ifadeyle,tarihte ilk defa Kürt olarak anılan topluluk Türktür.
Ayrıca,Kürt kelimsi Oğuzca bir kelime olup anlamı Kaşgarlı Mahmudın Divan-ı Lügat-it Türk isimli kitabında verilmektedir.(1702)(12)

B.Kürtçedeki Türkçe Fonolojik (ses) Özellikler
Kaşgarlı Mahmudın 1702 yılında tamamladığı Divan-i Lügat-it Türk isimli eserinde Oğuzca ve diğer Türk dilleriyle ilgili olarak verdiği bilgiler ve Prof.Dr.Fahrettin Kırzıoğlu,Prof.Dr.Tuncer Gülensoy,Prof.Dr.M.Haluk Çay,Doç.Dr.Ahmet Buran,Edip Yavuz,Dr.Mahmut Rişvanoğlu gibi araştırmacıların eski Türk dilleri ile Kürtçenin karşılaştırmalı değerlendirmeleri,Kürtçedeki birçok fonolojik ve yapısal Türkçe özelliklerin 1400 yıldır korunduğunu ortaya koymaktadır.(Örneklerde ilk kelime bugünkü Kürtçe,sonraki bugünkü Türkçedir.)

1. Oğuz Kıpçaklar,genelde,kelime başlarındaki y sesini yutarak konuşurlar.Kürtçede de aynı telaffuz özelliği mevcuttur:iğit/ağit/eğit-yiğit,emiş-yemiş,ilan-yılan,asağ-yasak...
2. Oğuz Türkçesinde şedde(vurgu)-bir sesi ikiz okuma yoktur.Kürtçede de aynı özellik mevcuttur:bekal-bakkal,cenet-cennet,kuvat-kuvet,Ala-Allah...
3. Kığçak Türkleri k sesine h sesi katarlar.Bu özelliğe Kürtçede de rastlanır:khamir-amir,khalın-kalın,(başlık parası),çerdakh-çardak,khel-el(el,oymaklar birliği)...
4. Kürtçedeki kelimelerde h+ türemesi tamamen Oğuz Türkçesine has bir özelliktir.hozan-ozan,hişik-eşik,huç-uç,huka-okka,hesir-esir...(13)
5. Türkçede rastlanan b sesinin vye dönüşmesine Kürtçede de rastlanır.evdal-abdal,hevşirim-ibrişim...(14)

C.Kürtçedki Türkçe Morfolojik (şekil) ve Yapısal Öğeler (15)

1. Tatarlarda mın,Azerilerde,Kazaklarda da ve Kıpçaklarda men şeklinde yazılıp okunan,ben,benim,bana anlamındaki kelime Kürtçede de aynı anlamda min şekliyle mevcuttur.

1. Min dit/Ben gördüm,Masa min/Benim masam,Wey li mine/vay bana!(dişil)Min kelimesi Kürtçe ile Türkçe arasındaki 1400 yıllık tarihi bağın derinliğini gösteren önemli bir kök kelimedir.
2. Türkçe ve Türkçeleşmiş (Osmanlıca) bir çok son ek Kürtçede de aynen mevcuttur:-cı;Deveçi/Deveci,Qehwçi/Kahveci,gasabçi/Kasap,Dawaçi/Davacı -daş;sinordaş/Sınırdaş,Oldaş/Yoldaş -xane (hane);dersxane/Dershane,dermanxane/Ezchane -keş;Afiyunkeş/Afyonkeş,Serkeş/Serkeş.
3. Dr.Mahmut Rişvanoplu,Doğu aşiretleri ve Emperyalizm isimli kitabında,Kürtçedeki Türkçe eklerle ilgili şu bilgileri verir;

* Ko,ke,ki son ekleri aile adlarının sonuna eklendiğinde yakınlı,sevgi ifade eder.(-cığum)Bavo-ko/Babacığım,Kalki/kaliki/Dedeciğim,ihtiyarcık.Dr.Rişvanoplu,ki ekinin Kaşgarlı mahmudda hısımlık ifade ettiğini,kelime sonlarına gelince acıma-sevme anlatan bir edat olduğunu belirtir./sf.75)
* Kürtçede Le,lo eklerinin insan adlarının sonuna geldiğinde bre! be! anlamını verdiğini belirtir ve bu ekleri Oğuzcaya has be!,yahu anlamına gelen -la son ekiyle ilişkilendirir:Oğuzca:Ol bardı la!/O vardı gitti be!,O keldi la/O geldi yahu!,Kürtçe:Fate le!/Hey Fatma!,Memo lo!/Bre (hey) Mehmet!.(sf.75)
* David Mackenzeienin Kürtçede tespit ettiği-man ekinin türkçe olduğunu,Avşar Türkçesinde bulunduğunu belirterek şu örnekleri verir:Aklman/(Akıllı) Arazuman (Arzulu) Dertman (Dertli)(sf.13)
* Prof.Dr.Fahrettin Kırzıoğlunun dicle Kürtleri ağzında tespit ettiği T çoğulluk son ekinin (bugün pek rastlanmıyor) Göktürkçede ve Saka dilinde de çoğul eki olduğunu belirterek şu örnekleri verir.Göktürkçe:Tarkat/Tarkanlar,Tiğit/tiğler,Oğulit/Oğullar,Saka dilinde: Sokolot/sekeller,Barulat/Barular,Kürtçe:Bağat/Bağlar,Khelat/Eller,Boylar,Adaet/Adalar,Ağavat-Ağalar
* Kürtçede belirteç,belgisiz zaminsoru zamiri,bağlaç,vs.gibi bir çok yapısal kelime türkçedir.Yada Türkçe ile ortaktır.
Örnekler:
o Eger em dewlemend buna/Eğer biz zengin olsaydık...
o Egerçi ez pir bume/İhtiyar olmama rağmen...
o Herkes pe dizane/Herkes onu biliyor...
o Li gora ve kitabe/Bu kitaba göre...
o Ha ji dest-ha ji zend/Ha elden çıkmış ha bilekten....
o Filani got ko.../Filan dedi ki...
o Te iro filankes dit.../Bugün filancayı gördüm...
o Ki li vir dimine?/Herçi ko.../Herkim ki,
o Diğer kelimeler:Ancax(Ancak) Belki,Belko(Belki)
o Ta/kadar,Ta bi şeva/(Ta) geceye kadar,
o Hem...,hem/Hem....,hem,Geh...,
o geh/Kah...,,
o Hema/Hemen,derhal,
o Tene/tine/bi/tene/yalnız,tekçe,
o Haşa.../Haşa...
o Bi temami/Tamamen,
o Hiç/Hiç/Seyrek Rastlanır)
o Eyne/Aynı,
o Eyne ev e/Tıpatıp aynıdır,
o Beri/Önce
o İle/İlla,sorunlu olarak,
o İşela/İnşallah,
o Ort/Arasında,ortasında(seyrek kullanılır)
o Xelk/Halk,
o Eseh-essah(sahi,gerçek,doğru)

* Kürtçede Türkçe ile benzerlik gösteren iki yapısal özellik üzerinde durulması gereken hususlardır.

a)Kürtçede 1.şahıs zamiri Ez(ben) kelimesine fiil uyumu,genel olarak,Türkçede olduğu gibi m (im,em) sesiyler sağlanır.Ez mezin im/Ben büyüğüm,Ez disüm/Ben biliyorum (biila),Ez herim/Ben gideyim,

b)Kürtçede yan cümleleri bağlayan ko bağlacı Türkçedeki ki bağlacı gibi işlev görür.Çawan ko/öyle ki(çünkü,zira) Min dit ko.../Gördüm ki...,Axê emir kir ko.../Ağa emir verdi ki...,Dibêjim ne raste e/Diyorum ki doğru değil...

6.Kürtçedki birçok ünlem Türkçeden geçmedir ve türkçe düşünme tarzını yansıtır.
Ah!Ay!Ax,Oh!Weh!Vah/Wey!,Wey!/Vay! Wey li minê/Vay bana!,Ya! Ey! Ha Ho!/Ha Ha!,Pif/Püf! Deh!/Deh!(hayvan haydamak için) Aferin!Bravo!

7)Kürtçedeki birçok deyim ve atasözü Türkçeden geçmedir.Kürtçe-Türkçe karışımı,hatta Kürtçe olan deyim ve atasözleri dahi Türçeden tercüme,Türkçe düşünme tarzının örnekleridir.(16)

a)Agla zizare/Akla Zarar,Değiş tokiş/Değiş Tokuş,Devlet kuşi/Devlet kuşu,Fırsendçi/Fırsatçı,Qere xeber/Kara haber,El emegi/El emeği,El yeman! Bey yaman!/,El mi yamanBey mi yaman!

b)Ahım şahım nine/Ahım şahım değil,Gozdahı dayın/Gözdağı vermek,De bêje!/De bakalım!

c)Penç pera nake/Beş para etmez,Denge defe ji dûrye xweşe/Davulun sesi uzaktan güzeldir.De bıbin data werin/anatı gör kızını al,Dûri çava dûri dıla/Gözden ırak gönülden ırak,,Hesin bi gernmi dı tewe/Demir tavında döğülür,Dest olı ser destra heye/El elden üstündür.

D.Kürtçede Ses Değişimine uğrayan Türkçe Kelimeler

Kürtçede ses değişimine uğramış çok sayıda,Türkçe kelime mevcuttur.Bu nedenle bu kelimelerin Türkçe olduğu büyük çoğunluk tarafından anlaşılmaz ve bilinmez.
Söz konusu ses değişimlerinin başlıca nedenleri Kürtçenin kendine özgü bir fonolojisinin (ses yapısı) olması,dolayısıyla Kürtçedeki birçok harfin Türkçede bulunmaması (w,x,q,û,î,ê,) buna karşılık Türkçedeki bazı harflerin Kürtçede olmamasıdır.(ı,ö,ü,ğ)(17)
Bu ses değişiminde,bugünkü Kürtçede 1400 yıl öncesinin Oğuz,Kıpçak,Kırgız vs.Türkçelerinin fonolojik (ses) özelliklerinin hala korunmasına rağmen,bu özelliklerin bugünkü Anadolu Türkçesinde bulunmamasının da önemli payı mevcuttur.
Bu ses ve alfabe farklılıkları sonucu Kürtçedeki birçok türkçe kelime farklı yazılıp okunur,farklı telaffuz edilir ve bu kelimelerin Türkçe kelimeler oldukları anlaşılmaz.
Örnekler (birinci kelime Kürtçe,ikinci kelime Türkçe ve kemenin Kürtçedeki anlam karşılığıdır.gol-göl,dol-döl,duz-düz,uto-ütü,ancax-ancak,belko/belki-belki,eger-eğer,ialn-yılan,hema-hemen-derhal,xêrdaş-hayırdaş-iyiliksever,qere-kara,zeber-haber,weh-vah,wey-vay,desgîn-dizgin,hesir-esir,huç-uç,oldaş-yoldaş...
bu örneklere,ayrıca,bugünkü Kürtçede bulunmasına rağmen Orta ve Batı Anadolu türkçesinde unutulmuş yüzlerce eski Orta Asya Türkçesi kelimeler de eklenebilir.apo(amca),buge(gelin),kon(çadır,konak) ,baran/beran(koç),min(ben,bana,),
ban/bani (dağ tepesi,tavan), betik/bitik/pitik-Göktürkçe bitiği (kutlu yazı) kal/kalik (Oğuzca-yaşlı kişi)

Sonuç olarak;
Kürtçede gerek sözcük gerek fonolojik (ses),gerek morfolojik (şekil) ve de gerekse sentaktik (yapı) olarak önemli ölçüde Türkçe öğe mevcuttur.Kürtçedeki Türkçe öğeleri dışlayarak bu dilin yapısını açıklamak ve bu dili tanımlamak mümkün değildir.Hemen hemen bütün batılı ve şövenist Kürt araştırmacılar bu yanlış içindedirler.Dolayısıyla bunların Kürtçe ile ilgili tespitleri kabul edilemiyecek ölçüde eksik,önemli ölçüde de yanlıştır.
Daha önce belirtildiği üzere,Yenisey Kitabelerinden Elegeş anıt taşının kanıtlandığı üzere Kürtler asıl olarak bir Göktürk han (Alp Urungu) tarafından yönetilen ve Göktürkçe konuşan isimleri Türkçe olan (Kürt) bir Türk boyudur.
Kürtlerin aslen Türk olduklarını kanıtlayan başkaca bir çok bilgi ve belge mevcuttur.Örneğin,Bizans Kayzeri Konstantin Profirogenetes 950 yılında yazdığı Devlet İdaresi isimli kitabında 830 yılında,Karadenizin Kuzey Batısındaki boylar arasında misyonerlik yapan papazların raporlarına dayanan,buradaki 7 boyun hepsinin Türk ve bu boylar içinde en güçlülerinden birisinin Kürt isimli Türk boyu olduğunu belirtir.(18)
Aynı şekilde,Macar bilim adamları Gyula Nemth ve L.Rosanyi(19) bu bilgiyi doğrularlar ve Macar birliğini kuran 13 boydan 7sinin türk ve bu Türk boylarından en güçlüsünün Kürt isimli boy olduğunu belirtirler.
Bu bilgilerin ortaya koyduğu gerçek,Orta Asyadan Azerbaycan,Kuzey İran,Kuzey Irak,Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadoluya gelen Kürt Türklerinin anadillerinin Türkçe olduğu ve Kürtçenin Göktürk şivesinin Farsça ve Arapçanın etkisiyle değişimi sonucu oluştuğudur.Kürtçedeki Göktürkçe,Oğuzca,Kırgızca,Kıpçakca,Uygurca öğeleri başka türlü açıklamanın imkanı yoktur.
Ayrıca bir dilin yüzlerce yıllık süreç içinde oluşturduğu 1400 yıl öncesinin ilkel iletişim,ulaşım,haberleşme şartlarında Kürtçenin oluşumunun,Türk,Fars ve Arap unsurların uzun süreli birliktelinin ve birebir içiçeliğinin bir sonucu olduğunu kabul etmek gerekir.
Bu tespitler,dilin etnik bir grubun kökeninin önemli bir göstergesi olduğu gerçeğinden hareketle,bugünkü Kürtlüğün büyük çlçüde Türk,Fars ve Arap unsurların karışımı bir unsur olduğunu ortaya koymaktadır.
Burada önemle belirtilmesi gereken husus,Kürtçenin temelde Türkçe,Farsça,Arapçanın etkisinde gelişmiş bir dil olmasına rağmen,özgün bir dil olduğu ve sayılan dillerden hiçbirinin lehçesi olmadığıdır.
Kürtçe konusunda daha geniş bilgi için aşağıdaki kaynaklardan yararlanılabilir.

1. Kaşgarlı Mahmut,Divan-ı Lügat-it Türk,haz,Besim Atalay.
2. Prof.Dr.A.Haluk Çay,Her Yönüyle Kürt Dosyası,sf.101-126.
3. Dr.Mahmut Rişvanoğlu,Doğu Aşiretleri ve Emperyalizm,sf.57-77.
4. Prof.Dr.B.Öğel,Prof.Dr.H.D.Yıldız,Prof.Dr.M.R.Kırz ıoğlu,Prof.Dr.M.Eröz,Prof.Dr.B.Kodaman Prof.Dr.A.Haluk Çay,Türk Milli Bütünlüğü İçerisinde Doğu Anadolu,sf.79-90.
5. David McKenzie,Kurdish Dialect Studies,cilt 1,sf.62-64-146-152.
6. Prof.Dr.Ahmed Buran,Doğu Anadolu Meselesi Sempozyumu,Yeni düşünce Gazetesi,3-4 Mart 1990 Ankara.
7. Prof.Dr.Tuncer Gülensoy,Kırmanci ve Zaza Türkçeleri Üzerine Bir Araştırma-İnceleme ve Sözlük.
8. Prof.Dr.Tuncer Gülensoy,Doğu Anadolu Dil Araştırmaları,Kayseri,1990.

Dipnotlar;
(1)Prof.Dr.A.Haluk Çay,Her Yönüyle Kürt dosyası,sf.121.
(2(Prof.V.Minorsky (Konsolos) E.B.Soane (İstihbarat subayı),S,r Mark Syks (Misyoner heyet başkanı) A.Jaba (Konsolos) B.Nikitin (Konsolos) S.H.Layard (Büyük Elçi).
(3)Bazil Nikitin,Kürtler,sf.31.Deng.Yay.1994.
(4)Prof.V.Minorskey,Kürtler,İslam Ansiklopedisi,4.cilt,sf.1111.
(5)V.Minorsky,Hadank,D.Meckenzie,Prof.Dr.Goiçhie Kojima,Ingmar Sauberg,Garo Sasuni Zazacayı Kürtçenin bir lehçesi olarak kabul etmezler,ayrı bir dil olarak tanımlarlar.
(6)V.Minorsky,Rusyanın Urmiye konsolosu,1917 devriminden sonra Londraya gitmiştir.Burada kendisine Prof.Ünvanı verilmiştir.
(7)Prof.Dr.A.Haluk Çay,Her Yönüyle Kürt Dosyası,sf.119.
(8)Prof.Dr.Ahmet Taner Kışlalı,Türkler ve Kürtler Cumhuriyeti 16.10.1998.
(9)Doç.Dr.Ahmet Buran,Doğu Anadolu Meselesi Sempozyumu,Yeni Düşünce Gazetesi Mart 3.4.1990.
(10)Dr.Mahut Rişvanoğlu,Doğu Aşiretleri ve Emperyalizm,sf.66-67.
(11)Prof.Dr.A.Haluk Çay,Her Yönüyle Kürt Dosyası sf.221.
(12)Divan-ı Lügat-it Türk;Kürt;Dallarından yay,kamçı baston dayanaklı nesneler yapılan dağ ağacı,haz.Besim Atalay Cilt.1,sf.343 / Prof.Dr.A.Haluk Çay.Kürt ve bu kelimeden türeyen kört,kürtük vs.kar yığını,kar çığı anlamındadır.Her Yönüyle Kürt Dosyası sf.228 / Kürt kelimesi bir çok türkçe lehçede sert,yatık kar anlamına da gelir.(a.t.ö)
(13)Doç.Dr.Ahmet Buran,Doğu Anadolu Ağızlarında Kelimelerin Oluşması ve Yapısı Üzerine Bir Deneme,Doğu Anadolu Meselesi Sempozyumu,Yeni Düşünce Gazetesi,3-4 Mart,1990,Ankara.(14)age.
(14)Age.
(15)Bu bölümdeki bilgiler 2a-d ve 6 maddeleri dışında Ali Tayyar Önder taradından,E.Celadet Bedirxan ile Roger Lescotun Kürtçe Gramer(Kırmançi lehçesi) isimli kitaplar esas alınarak derlenmiştir.
(16)Prof.Dr.A.Haluk Çay,Her Yönüyle Kürt Dosyası,4.baskı sf.124.
(17) Karşılıklı olarak,Kürtçede ve Türkçede olmayan harflerin temsil ettiği seslerden bazıları her iki dilde de yerel ağızlarda mevcuttur.Örneğin Maraş Türkmen köylerinde w sesi (f ye yakın dudaksı v) vardır.
kuwat (kuvvet) Gaziantep türkçesinde ê sesi vardır.êgêm (ağam) Kürtçede h ya yakın sert ğ harfi de sert sesi (x) vardır.Xaber (haber).
(18)Prof.Dr.M.Fahrettin Kırzıoğlu,Kürtlerin Türklüğü,sf.29.
(19)L.Rosanyi,Tarihte Türklük,çev.H.Z.Koşay,sf.114-121-128.

TSeyfettin Tarih Pazar, 07 Aralık 2008 07:52 Yazan TSeyfettin
_______________________________________________
Copyright © 2011. Türksiyer. Designed by Shape5.com

----------

